# Topics > Robotics > Modular robotics >  Smarticles, USA

## Airicist

Contributors:

CRAB Lab - Complex Rheology And Biomechanics

Northwestern University

----------


## Airicist

Smarticles: Robots built from smaller robots work together

Published on Sep 18, 2019




> Researchers from Georgia Tech and Northwestern University are taking a different approach to building robots by using smart active particles or "smarticles." The smarticles worth together inside an enclosed ring to form a supersmarticle. The concept of building robots from smaller robots could provide more flexibility in the design process and lead to simpler controls based on mechanical interaction.


"Shape-shifting robot built from 'smarticles' shows new locomotion strategy"

September 18, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Snippet: Watch a robot made of robots move around

Uploaded on Sep 18, 2019




> Robot “swarm” can travel around, even though its individual parts cannot


"Watch a robot made of robots move around"

by Eva Frederick
September 18, 2019

----------

